# What Happens If You 'Fail' Your Liver Function Test



## Fazza (Mar 4, 2012)

It's that time of the year again where I'm currently undergoing my Diabetic Review.

I had my blood test last week and I go on the 13th for the rest of the tests and a chat with the senior nurse at my surgery.

My surgery operates a 'no news is good news' policy whereas they wont contact you about any results unless there is something they need to discuss with you.

Needless to say I've been contacted by them about my recent blood test!

I've got to see my Doctor on Friday about my results and the big clue on what it is about is that they want me to book another Liver Function Test in a couple of months time.

I 'failed' my last Liver Function Test at my last Diabetic Review and even had a scan at the hospital where they mentioned NAFLD.

So my question is this, what happens if you 'fail' your Liver Function Test, what are the implications?  What are the worst case scenarios?

The reason I ask is so I can arm myself with as much knowledge as possible so I can ask the right questions to my Doctor on Friday.  You only get 10 minutes (normally) with a Doctor on average so I want to go armed with a few questions so I can fully understand what's going on.

Thanks.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 4, 2012)

Aaaaah - 'fatty' liver.  Depends what's causing it - does it run in the family?  and what's you Cholesterol doing?  and what did the hospital say when they sent the results to the GP - apart from 'do another test' ?


----------



## trophywench (Mar 4, 2012)

Err, I presume you have googled it and read

http://www.patient.co.uk/health/Fatty-Liver-Disease.htm

Plenty there to ask Q's about !
.


----------



## Fazza (Mar 4, 2012)

I had a scan at the hospital last year and I didn't really get any information out of anyone.

I don't know anything about liver disease and what it means - i.e. will it get worse and what happens if it does - that's why I've posted in this forum so I can get as much information about it as possible so I can ask my doctor the right questions when i have my appointment on Friday.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 4, 2012)

Well - despite them saying it's more prevalent for T2's, it really isn't a thing that the vast majority of D's actually get.

Out of 100's of people on another D forum I infest, only a couple of folk have ever mentioned it in the last 5 years and I am basing my statement on that.

Anyway I thought when I read it, that link was quite informative.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 4, 2012)

Fazza said:


> I had a scan at the hospital last year and I didn't really get any information out of anyone.
> 
> I don't know anything about liver disease and what it means - i.e. will it get worse and what happens if it does - that's why I've posted in this forum so I can get as much information about it as possible so I can ask my doctor the right questions when i have my appointment on Friday.



Livers are generally pretty robust and can repair themselves, given the chance. It's possible that if you do have NAFLD then that situation can improve, as I have read here from members who are now fine. Depends on what the LFT shows - after diagnosis they ran tests on me and found I had elevated levels of bilirubin which could indicate Gilbert's Syndrome, although that is apparently harmless and doesn't need treatment.

Hope things go well for you and you get the information you are looking for.


----------



## Fazza (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks for the replies.

The link is very informative and isn't a site I've come across before so thanks for sharing it.


----------

